# VIOLENCE: MATERNAL & PERSONAL RESPONSIBILITY



## AveryJarhman (Jan 26, 2016)

Pittsburgh woman killed after turning man down at a bar - Rolling Out

*"A woman was shot and killed Friday morning in Homewood, Pittsburgh after a man followed her out of a bar."*

Raykel White wrote, **"So....you're basically blaming the victim. It's somehow her fault this m?a?n? disgusting monster killed her? When you start making excuses for a killer...you've lost it."**

Hello, Raykel. I am sorry you read my original comment to this thread and came away believing I blamed an innocent homicide victim for being stripped of her life by an EMOTIONALLY DISTURBED PERSON.

Raykel White wrote, *"Personal responsibility is what this man lacks. My Uncle was raised by my grandmother, a Black woman, single handed. It was because she lost her husband to illness. He turned out fine because my grandmother raised him to be an upstanding man."*

Raykel, apparently much like the overwhelming number of primary maternal caregivers across our nation, your grandmother is a responsible, caring, loving person who realized she has a responsibility to your young uncle, as well as her community to raise and nurture a human who develops into a fairly, happy responsible adult.

Sadly Raykel, there is a significant population of PRIMARY MATERNAL CAREGIVERS who do not recognize they have a parental and societal RESPONSIBILITY to raise well adjusted children maturing into well adjusted, peaceful fairly responsible teens and adults.

I am deeply concerned about the growing number of Americans  producing Youtube vids addressing the lack of personal responsibility exhibited by a significant population of African American females who they believe are harming our nations children as well as perpetuating negative stereotypes impeding American of African descent from enjoying the full respect all peaceful American have a right to enjoy.

Raykel, do you share these people's concerns and thoughts, or do you reject the concerns these Americans feel so strongly about they are willing to identify themselves, placing themselves and reputations at risk of being harmed by those who disagree with them?

Video Archive - American Men & Women Sharing Thoughts About Some African American Women & Moms

Raykel White wrote, **"You cannot blame poverty for everything. A Black woman can do everything right and her children could still turn out rotten. A Black woman could marry to a Black man and he could end up abusing her and she leaves him. Or like my grandmother, widowed."**

Raykel, I spent the first twelve years of my police career investigating violence in the Brooklyn, NY community Shawn Jay Z Carter joyously raps about he and his gangs/crew/posse attempting to destroy with their poison drug operation and semi-automatic MACK MILLIS".

For nearly twelve years I regularly witnessed the emotional and  physical pain, and homicide or drug overdose deaths Shawn and several drug crews/gangs/posse's like his caused to peaceful Brooklyn residents before I began to experience levels of stress and anxiety I felt were NOT healthy for me, causing me to become concerned for my emotional and physical well being which after twelve years forced me to abandon a community I came to consider my second home because I spent so much time there, making many friendships within the community.

'Jay Z' Raps About Child Abuse, The Fear and Harm He Caused to Peaceful People

During those twelve years on a near-daily basis I witnessed a significant population of DEPRESSED, IMMATURE, IRRESPONSIBLE, APATHETIC UNCARING, UNLOVING "living wild" (Kendrick Lamar's characterization of his mom's violent felon embracing lifestyle) maternal caregivers EMOTIONALLY damaging young developing children who matured into depressed, uncaring, apathetic, irresponsible, immature, unpredictable sometimes suicidal *(NY Times May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suicide by Black Children Surprises Researchers)* teens and adults much like Kendrick and Tupac Shakur, both of whom rapped or spoke about childhood, teen and adult depression as well as experiencing suicidal thoughts.

Raykel, I also witnessed many of these immature, mostly single moms building families before acquiring the practical skills, PATIENCE and means to provide their children with a safe, fairly happy Average Joe and Josie American kid childhood Kendrick Lamar laments he, his three siblings and numerous cousins were deprived of enjoying by their "living wild" violent felon family and community members.

https://knutesniche.files.wordpress.com/2015/05/laweekly-lamar-abuse.png (paragraph eight)

Raykel, I spent twelve years experiencing emotional pain watching irresponsible moms CREATING poverty by ignoring their PERSONAL RESPONSIBILITY to their children and community.

Raykel, did Baltimore mom Toya Graham have a moral and ethical right to introduce SIX CHILDREN to a life of pain and struggle?

Did Mrs. Tavis Smiley have a moral and ethical right to introduce TEN CHILDREN to a life of pain and struggle...during a May 2015 Fox News discussion about poverty Tavis revealed his NINE brothers and sisters are today still struggling with poverty.


Raykel, do you believe Ms. Graham and Mrs. Smiley had a RIGHT or were acting responsibly when they knowingly introduced SIXTEEN human lives to a life of hardship, pain and struggle?

Raykel, do you believe as I do that irresponsible, immature teen moms like Ms. Graham and Mrs. Smiley are responsible for CREATING POVERTY?

Raykel, Do you believe as I do that Ms. Graham and Mrs Smiley should be viewed as CRIMINALLY NEGLIGENT moms for failing in their parental duty to their children and moral/societal obligation to their community and NATION to place the well being of their children ABOVE ALL ELSE?

Raykel White wrote, **"You cannot blame the victim for a failed, defective human being taking upon themselves to be executioner. This horrible person that killed this woman is not to be pitied in anyway."**

Raykel, on tjgular basis I witnessed irresponsible parental figures raising and nurturing "failed, defective human beings." Frankly, I am just as appalled as you are by Charles McKinney's madness.

However, unlike you and many other caring Americans, I am willing to look at the reason for why men like Mr. Charles McKinney embrace madness.

Of course I could be wrong in believing Mr. Charles McKinney was exposed to childhood abuse and trauma during a critical period of his childhood development.

Though I am not wrong for believing Freddie Gray, Michael Singleton, Michael Brown, Dwayne "Lil Wayne" Carter, Curtis '50 Cent" Jackson, Kendrick Lamar, Shawn Jay Z Carter, Tupac Shakur and countless numbers of American children born over the past two generations who matured into depressed teens and adults, were emotionally TRAUMATIZED and neglected by moms who were PERSONALLY RESPONSIBLE for placing the well being of their children ABOVE ALL ELSE!

Raykel White wrote, **"The worse part about this is you felt the need to defend him because I can tell, you saw something in him that reminded you....of yourself. You better change.*

Raykel, after reading this reply do you still believe *I NEED TO CHANGE?*

Or are you willing to recognize Society needs to change our attitude, policies and laws for protecting children from being emotionally traumatized and often scarred for life by the selfish, irresponsible behaviors of moms I described in this writing?

Raykel, I look forward to reading your reply OR reading the thoughts and concerns of others reading this discussion.

Again, I'm sorry to pick on moms, though since ancient times they are the primary caregivers we look to keep us safe, cared for and loved right from our start.

Peace.
_________________
Doctors Ross and Dietz offer insights into how our Early Childhood Development plays a key role in determining the type of individual we mature into.

Robert K. Ross, MD, President and CEO of The California Endowment, addressed inmates at Ironwood State Prison offering a compelling overview of the role that exposure to childhood trauma plays in the lives of *emotionally troubled* and chronically ill American teens and adults.


At 2:12:25 in this documentary about Mafia hitman and victim of Early Childhood Trauma/Abuse, Richard "The Iceman" Kuklinski, Dr. Park Dietz explains why young Richard most likely developed into a emotionally disturbed, paranoid, cruel, heartless teen and man who did not give a frig about anyone else, including his wife and kids.

__________________________
*(NY Times May 18, 2015 - Rise in Suicide by Black Children Surprises Researchers)*

Black *(Children's)* Lives Matter; Take Pride In Parenting; *End Our National Epidemic of Child Abuse and Neglect*; End Community Violence, Police Fear & Educator's Frustrations


----------



## OldLady (Jan 26, 2016)

_"Or are you willing to recognize Society needs to change our attitude, policies and laws for protecting children from being emotionally traumatized and often scarred for life by the selfish, irresponsible behaviors of moms I described in this writing?"_
How?  That's the part that could be worrisome.  I don't doubt your genuine sincerity.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jan 26, 2016)

OldLady said:


> How?  That's the part that could be worrisome.



Hello, Ms, OL. Thank you for your reply.

Personally, I believe it would be very helpful if **America's Premier Presidential and Parental First Couple* *compassionately, honestly and in plain ENGLISH addressed the issue of immature single teen and adult moms IGNORING their parental duty and responsibility to their children, as well as their societal obligation and duty to their nation, community and neighbors to responsibly raise, nurture and supervise kids who mature into fairly peaceful teens and adults respecting our peaceful neighbors and the authority figures responsible for maintaining peace in our neighborhoods.

I believe our Commander in Chief has a sworn duty and moral obligation to do everything in his or her power to protect from harm our Nation's most valuable, precious and cherished assets...our children.

Other possible solutions:

Placing cameras in the common area of homes establishing a public track record for failing to responsibly raise and supervise children.

Mandatory random drug testing for people requiring public money to support and build their families. Mandatory drug testing for primary caregivers convicted of drug offenses as well as offenses related to child care.

Last resort, court ordered birth control allowing immature teen or adult moms with one child to gain parental experience and mature into their role as primary caretaker before building a larger family.

Children need to be protected from "clueless" moms who create emotionally and physically abusive home environments for their newborns, infants, toddlers children and teens, and then invite law enforcement to their home:

Brooklyn's Boom-Box Mom; Sad Case of Child Abuse & Maltreatment

Peace.


----------



## OldLady (Jan 26, 2016)

I like your first suggestion; Michele's efforts would have been better spent on that than trying to get kids to eat beets.  Drug testing doesn't work very well--I know because I spent years in CPS playing games with parents who were supposed to be drug testing; your other two suggestions are far too Brave New World to fly.  But I really do like your first suggestion.  It wouldn't HAVE to be the Obamas.  Maybe someday someone will have the guts to speak up.
And just don't forget that those child-moms were probably raised by child-mom's too.  As long as you get it that they are victims, too.


----------



## AveryJarhman (Jan 27, 2016)

OldLady said:


> I like your first suggestion; Michele's efforts would have been better spent on that than trying to get kids to eat beets.



In 2015 America's Premier Presidential & Parental couple invite rap performer Olubowale "Wale" Victor Akintimehin to our White House to inspire young people about education.

Have the Obamas and their advisers ever listened to or read Olubowale "Wale" Victor Akintimehin raps in which he characterizes women as less than human *itches and *hores unworthy of respect?

Or Wale's raps putting down people in his community, referring to his neighbors as nivvas and other rude, nasty, demeaning and hateful names?

Michelle Obama publicly expresses her eternal love for Beyonce Knowles.

Beyonce married an admitted Brooklyn drug dealer who for years caused quite a lot of emotional and physical pain to African American people, and has never *DENOUNCED* his felony 'people and community harming' lifestyle- even though Beyonce's husband CONTINUES promoting and profiting from the people and community lifestyle he raps about.

Mr. and Mrs. Obama are not offering solutions to the social problems our peaceful African American neighbors are today experiencing...THE OBAMAS ARE PERPETUATING RACIAL PREJUDICE AND ANIMOSITY...all because they want to be viewed by a small number of Americans as the cool, hip presidential couple. :sadness:

One hundred years from now The Obamas legacy will be they were the first "cool presidential couple", as well as the couple who ignored America's Epidemic of Childhood and Abuse many of their African neighbors were BEGGING them or ANYONE with a powerful voice to address.

Video Archive - American Men & Women Sharing Thoughts About Some African American Women & Moms

This child's mom lived within a stones throw of the Marcy Houses.

Witnessing A Severely Depressed Teen, Reveal He Is A Victim of Child Abuse/Neglect | Welcome to Knute's Niche – Recognizing Child Abuse/Neglect

Peace.


----------

